# Metallica - performs at The Fillmore in San Francisco 10.12.2011 (34x)



## Mandalorianer (14 Dez. 2011)

*Metallica performs at Day Four of the bands' 30th Anniversary shows at The Fillmore in San Francisco*

* With Ozzy Osbourne and Dave Mustaine*


*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​

Thx Elder


----------



## Q (14 Dez. 2011)

Danke für die braven Jungs


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2011)

Metallica ist klasse


----------

